# Wash the Demon Bunny (again)



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 29, 2007)

New blog for the bunny of DOOOOM I took a BUNCH of pictures yesterday (over 50) here are some of my favorites, if you want more Wash looove go here


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2007)

Wash is a cool looking bunny! Great pics, keep em coming.


----------



## binkies (Jun 29, 2007)

What a beautiful demon!

What has she been up to lately?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 1, 2007)

I left for 3 days to go on a short vacation (it Rawked the mad sawks ) and my boyfriend was taking care of him. Aparently he was not a very happy man that his mom ran off and TOTALLY ditched him. He grunted and charged at my boyfriend all weekend. Poor little man and poor big man, not fun for either one. But I had a great time


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

You must have a great boyfriend to put up with the demon. Glad you had a great time!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 3, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> You must have a great boyfriend to put up with the demon. Glad you had a great time!


Yeah, my boyfriend is an angel and (even though he'd never admit it) he loves Wash


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2007)

THAT innocent, adorable, very well-dressed bunny is a demon? Pffft, yeah right!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 11, 2007)

More Pictures!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 11, 2007)

How do you open this thing?











grrr






YOU open it!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 12, 2007)

My Dad just gave me my birthday present early! I got a lovely new camera - canon powershot is s3!! I'm sooo excited. I promise I'll bring y'all some fancy pictures!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 12, 2007)

*Cool, Katie! Happy Birthday!*

*Wash is so cute! We definitely need more pics of him.*

*~Diana*


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay, Doom Bunny! Does he sing the Doom Song? Doomy doomy doom! (hoping you watch Invader Zim!)

I love this pic. This, ladies and gentlemen, is a prime example of Dutchness. Notice the handsomely marked rabbit being both lazy and silly at the same time. The white mouth is perfectly designed for getting treats and giving kisses. Meanwhile the eyes and ears clearly tells the bunny slave that he/she is not doing their slaving duty to the fullest extent that they should. This situation will only be remedied with a treat and/or copious amounts of noserubs.
*
tundrakatiebean wrote: *


>


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 12, 2007)

I do watchc Invader Zim I loooove it! He hasn't sung it yet, but everyone once an a while I'll sing it to him and he'll start binkying.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 15, 2007)

More Pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 16, 2007)

Wash to our other animals today (2 dogs and a cat) Henry(dog) seemed pretty freaked out, Duke(dog) didn't care and Jack (cat)thought Wash might be tasty.



Introduced 

Henry and Wash

Henry was worried and as you can tell, Wash didn't give a rat's bum






I think this one is really, really cute and I'm not sure why...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

I want him! OMG so cute. Send him with my stuff.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 17, 2007)

New pictures :biggrin2:I finally learned how to use close-up mode on my new camera


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 17, 2007)

Hehehe I just saw these ones 

*sniff sniff*











Peee-yoooo woman. Wash your feet!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 17, 2007)

*Yay! Wash is soooo cute! Anchorage really isn't that far away, I could take him off your hands for you...:biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 17, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Yay! Wash is soooo cute! Anchorage really isn't that far away, I could take him off your hands for you...:biggrin2:*
> 
> *~Diana*


I think that Ookpick would love to be a proud Alaskan!


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 17, 2007)

he is so adorable, love the photo of him washing himself!
He is a beautiful big rabbit:biggrin2:
My bun BK does not even like men, so he hates it when my partner tries to touch him...lol
Invader Zim, got that somewhere, watched some, it was cool.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 18, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I think that Ookpick would love to be a proud Alaskan!



*No, no, no, I didn't say anything about a trade! *

*Ookpik is fine with being a Yukoner! *


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wash is super super cute!!!!! I love the pic where he is streeeeeeeeetching out on the bed.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 19, 2007)

Katie, I adore those pics of Wash! So good, I'd love to see some more soon.

I like this one alot! How cute can you get?


----------



## polly (Aug 20, 2007)

He is so cute, i always think the agouti dutch look like they have tiger stripesGreat pics as well love how unbothered he is about the dog


----------



## Roxie (Aug 20, 2007)

how about one of . . . katie and wash


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 20, 2007)

*yomo143 wrote: *


> how about one of . . . katie and wash


I don't think there are any onder:I'm usually the one behind the camera, I'll see what I can do for ya though


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's some more bunny pics. As I am using my new camera I am noticing a few things that are starting to bug me. 1) the action setting is not really meant for any action, I mostly end up with things as blury as the other settings, not good for Mr. Move around all the time bunny. 2) they are all a little static-ey, like an electric fuz kind of look that my other camera didn't have. There is still fuzz even on the highest quality setting, which is incredibly annoying. It means that the pictures will look like crap if I ever get them printed. Not Cool. My boyfriend thinks it might be due to the lighting, I'll toy around with settings and location and see how it goes.
















I love that one^






Here's one with some Katie leg in it


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my, look at all these beautiful Wash pictures Ive been missing. He is such a handsome dutch boy. Im forming a dutch army of all colors- tell Wash he's invited 

I love this one:






He looks just like my Max from the front. Adorable!

Oh, and what canon camera did you get? Im looking at the A570


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh my, look at all these beautiful Wash pictures Ive been missing. He is such a handsome dutch boy. Im forming a dutch army of all colors- tell Wash he's invited
> 
> 
> He looks just like my Max from the front. Adorable!
> ...



Wash says Thank You and that he would be blushing if he could he also wonders what your daily treat ration is. 

If he ends up at your house I'll just make him steal Basil! 

I got a Canon Powershot S3 IS, the newest powershot is the S5 but it's around $500-600 instead of $300-400.


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 23, 2007)

omg i literally squealed when i saw these pictures. wash is SOOOOOO friggin adorable, it like hurts my insides. he is SOOOO big, i love it!!!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

I introduced Wash to a new toy today!A little plastic slinky (small enough so that he can't fit his head through it. I have heard some horror stories about slinkies with bunnies, but I figured since I was right there watching him it would be ok, I'm never going to leave it in the cage with him. But enough with the talking, here are your pictures.






I've found the gateway to narnia!


























See, can't fit his head through


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

so tired, must post pictures...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

Cutest thing ever happened last night. I took Wash downstairs for playtime since I had been gone most of the day. He was good and ran around and chewed on my boyfriend like usual. When it was time to bring him back upstairs I asked my boyfriend to take a picture of me with Wash because I don't have any. I picked him up and made sure to hold him the way he likes (otherwise he bites and kicks) and he just snuggled right down in my arms and fell asleep :shock:here I was thinking that Wash was stand offish and grumpy. It was soooo adorable and it definatly made my day. When Ben had finished taking pictures I took Wash upstairs and he woke up when I opened the door to my room. I sat down on the bed with him so that he could get down (he is usually very eager to be put down) and he just snuggled down and stayed! It was so sweet and rather unlike him. But I am so glad that it happened, it made my heart explode with glee. I'm glad to know that I am doing something right enough that he trusts me that much to fall asleep in my arms. :inlove:just made me love him all the more. :yes:can you tell I'm really excited about this?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 26, 2007)

*Aww, that's so sweet! I can't wait until I have a snuggly bunny. Now where are the pictures Ben took?*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

Uploading them to photobucket right now I guess I can't get out of posting them now can I?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

I altered Wash's cage last night (oi) and made it 3 by 2 instead of the previous 2 by 2. I took some basic pictures of the process to make a short tutorial on how to put NIC cages together. Since one of the newer members seemed to be having problems and I was doing it anyway, just had to take pictures. I need to make a bigger pillow for his top shelf so that his little bunny feet aren't on cardboard all the time since I think the cardboard was a contributer to his previous bout with sore hock. I just need to buy some new quilt batting as I used the rest of the last batch. Wash seems to really like it of course the first thing he did was poop all over the floor, but I'll forgive it since he had been out of his cage for a long time (with a litterbox, but apparently he doesn't like using any litterbox that is outside his cage?) And as long as he doesn't pee on everything I'm fine with it. But here are some pictures, and you can see a little bunny plushie I made for him (it doesn't have a face, I had to take it off because he was trying to eat the felt:grumpy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a Video of Wash "making the bed" I posted this in the bunnies acting like humans thread too : http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Wash%20Bunny/?action=view&current=Washmakingthebed.flv


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

Haven't updated in a while so have some more Fuzzy Tush!












What do you mean YOUR pillows?
















Please note RO on the computer ^


----------



## Haley (Sep 9, 2007)

aww great pics!

Wash is one of the most beautiful dutch boys. So when is he coming to Michigan? :whistling

Give this cute nose a kiss from me






:big kiss:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 9, 2007)

maybe if I end up going down to MI to visit my grandparents I can come down and bunny nap, er, I mean VISIT your boys too


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

oh yes, for sure! Where in MI are your grandparents?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

near east lansing and white hall.


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

ooh thats close to me (like 45 mins). I went to MSU andlived in Lansing for 5 years.Come on down for a visit and bring Wash


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> ooh thats close to me (like 45 mins). I went to MSU andlived in Lansing for 5 years.Come on down for a visit and bring Wash



:biggrin2:might just have to be doing that...



Yesterday I went to the petstore and was looking at the bunnies. They had a castor minirex :inlove:that I just had to ask to hold. Her fur looked sooo soft and I just had to feel. I said that I already had one rabbit, so they felt comfortable letting me hold her. Oh my goodness am I in love. I really, really wanted to get her. So all last night I was considering how I could handle getting another bunny. I seriously think that I could take care of another cutie. I've had Wash for a little over a year and I feel so much more 'bunny mature' that I really think that I could handle an attempted bond. My boyfriend said that if I get my room all the way clean (I am sooo messy) and make everything ready for a new bunny he will buy me a bunny of my choice. Which makes me think that he believes I can take care of one. I got this all in writing and signedEven if I got my room all the way clean, I wouldn't get the rabbit until winter break so that I could spend more time getting to know the knew bunny and introducing'it' to Wash. If anyone really thinks that I could not deal with this, please let me know. I have a limited view of myself and if there are real reasons why I shouldn't do this it's better me be dissapointed than to take in a bunny that I couldn't take care of. There is no place to rehome the bunny here, so it would either live with me forever or end up in a crappy shelter....

omigod I wanted that rabbit so bad, but impulse buys are always a bad idea. Also made me think about how bunnies are born to replace those that pass. The bunny could have been Ruby's younger sister...


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

aww I definitely think you should get a second bunny. Youre a great bunny mom.

Wash's cage is such a palace, you could easily convert it into two separate pens. Or, if youre handy and could build a wood frame, you could stack two cages on top of one another.

I loveminirexes so I know how you feel. Are there any at the shelter so you know if will already be spayed? That would make bonding easier and cut down on costs. And while I hate pet stores, those bunnies need love too. 

My vote is a definite yes :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 10, 2007)

Depends on the person. Ringo and Connor were impulses. I will never regret them. Even with all we have been through with Ringo.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

I took over 500 pictures of Wash a few days ago...I've been uploading them to photobucket. I didn't realize I had taken that many pictures. But with my ginormus memory card I can hold a little over 1000 pics, good deal

He's lookinga might chubby...






A rare glimpse of a bunny tummy






I thought Haley might like this one






This picture screams bunny to me like nothing else





















This is my turf! says Wash, He and the cat seem to be having a marking war on the zip ties, go figure.






Bunny Tongue!






Glamour Shot!






Pet me NOW!...please.






Henry is keeping an eye on Wash, two eyes, all the time...






wooooah BINKY






More bunny tongue!






Super bunny to the rescue!






I think this one is just too cute






Are you SURE this thing is safe?






Wash's coloring is so pretty in the sun






The end for today. It's a really nice day out so I might take the run outside today, we'll see. He hasn't been outside since he was at the rescue with Karan. He's a spoiled house bunny now He actually sat on my lap while I was petting him today, which is nice. Admitadly he didn't know it was my lap because my legs were under the blanket, but still pretty sweet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

OK - I'm officially in love with Wash! THAT NOSE!!!

The king charles is cute too! LO!L


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2007)

I must have him!! :big kiss:

Youre right, I love this one:






He's saying, "hey, lady...when are you busting me outta here" :whistling


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OK - I'm officially in love with Wash! THAT NOSE!!!
> 
> The king charles is cute too! LO!L



He's actually an English Toy Spaniel, he was a national dog show champion


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

I love that pic of Wash! and the doggie! he's cute!

He looked like a king charles in the pic of him looking up at the camera!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

They have to same kind of coloring and ears, just thought you should know what he actually was I think English toy spaniels are some of the ugliest dogs everThey look like their face was smooshed with a plank or something


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 15, 2007)

Thought I'd do a quick intro of my other animals (really the family's animals, but I give them bacon and cheese)

This is Duke, he's an English Springer Spaniel and was part of an accidental litter at my Grandma's house (she used to show and breed). He has some problems like partially detached retnas and an awful tail set because of it, but he's really sweet and we didn't get him for showability anyway.






This is Jack. He was a rescue from a humane society in Oregon. Dad chose him because Jack was sleeping and no matter how much Dad poked him he wouldn't wake up. He seemed so unconcerned with everything going on around him we were sure he would fit right in with us and be able to deal with our weirdness. I secretly think Dad chose him because he looked like another cat Dad had before that, named Spig.






You've already seen Henry. My grandma bought him for my great grandmother after her bird died. Grandma showed him and he eventually became a national champion as well as a champion JERK :grumpy:He peed on everything, he barked at and tried to attack Jack, he would beg at the table and growl if anyone came too close to Grammie. He got better once he 'retired' and we neutred him and once Grammie passed away he got a lot better because he got some actual discipline and a lot less treats from the table.

Tada...



Edit: I just wanted to add this, has nothing to do with Wash, but I thought it was funny. It's from one of my clever-er moments I think: http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/snackerday.html


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to Karan's house today. She has a lot of adorable bunnies, there was one minirex boy that Ben and I fell in love with, but we can't take anybun home yet. It's getting less and less likely that I will be able to get another bunny :?my Dad seems pretty insistant against it. But if I bring home a really good report card this semester it's possible that I can wheedle it out of him. We'll see and I'll keep looking. I'm going to help take some pictures of an adoption clinic thing at our local pet store on Saturday. Maybe I can get my Ma to fall in love with a bunny Ben seems to be really liking the bunnies. So if/when we get our own place I'm fairly certain we'll end up with wall to wall bunniesit seemed to me that he really wanted to bring home the minirex. *sigh* I'm worried that I got Karan's hopes up of me being able to take in another rabbit. I'm considering talking to my parents to see if I could foster for a while. Maybe it would convince them I could have another bun if I bonded it with Wash. I think my parents are just seeing the second bunny as something I want for myself, not a friend for Wash. I'm getting worried about him since I'm gone so much now. He seems to be a little moodier, but still very healthy. I'll keep an eye on him an see how he's doing.



Sorry for the long rambling, I have a few pictures that I can upload later, probably tomorrow....


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

Just FYI I added a password to my photobucket account, I found some of my photos where I didn't authorize them to be. If you would like the password to look at my photos just PM or e-mail me

Another FYI I made an Anchorage Rabbit Rescue Blog which will include more stuff on finding a new bunny and the choices available to Wash and I.



*edit to add the 2nd FYI*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

I finally got up the NIC Cage Tutorial I started a month ago :headsmack:whistling

I posted it in the Photo Philes and it's at my website: http://www.tundrakatiebean.com-a.googlepages.com/nictutorial


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

Just thought this was intereasting, Picture I took the first week Wash came home to me <3







And one I took last week






He got kind of chubby I'm uploading some more stuff now, I'll post it soon


----------



## Gordon (Sep 22, 2007)

Definitely a handsome chap! I love the super closeup with the whiskers.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 22, 2007)

I must say that Wash is one of my favorite bunnies on here, along with Mr. Tumnus.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 22, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> I must say that Wash is one of my favorite bunnies on here, along with Mr. Tumnus.


:biggrin2:He's one of mine too


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 24, 2007)

More bunny pictures!

Totally zonked.











His legs have dissapeard :shock:






pet the bunny






I can't get over how cute bunny noses are!






just think this looked funny I told Wash to do something fun for the camera and this is the picture I ended up with:






Lazy bunny






Bunny feets!











There ya go, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yay! Hi Wash! *

**gives Wash a scritch**

*Love the bunny feets photo, so cute!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

Look how gorgeous he is! I love the "missing feets!" - or MEATLOAF bunny! as we call it. 

He looks so happy with his legs all stretched out! What a pretty boy!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't posted in a LONG time because I've been so busy with school, but I got some pretty good pictures today 








OMGZ BANANA!





























apparently my toes are delicious... :craziness


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 4, 2007)

BURRRRRRRRRRP! :biggrin2:

LOL! Glad to see him doing so well. He sure seems to lovehis snack Thank you for the pics


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a little worried about him, I think he's getting lonely because I'm not home very much and when I am home I have to do homework so I don't get to tackle him with loves as much as I should/would like to :?like I've said in other threads I'm thinking about getting him a friend around the winter holiday (we have about a month off) I found a rabbitry in Wasilla that breeds mini rex, standard rex, and netherland dwarfs (three of my favorite breeds) they are not involved in ARBA, but I thought I'd inquire about their does just in case there was somebun who really stuck out at me. *sigh* I'm just kind of thinking out loud at this point, but if I did decide to get a rabbit from them it would probably be hard to go get the bun. *sigh* but then again I feel like if I don't have enough time for ONE rabbit why the heck would I get another one? :?



all I have to say is "mlurgle"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

He's such a gorgeous boy! Do you listen to him eating his banana? I always love that! "slurp, smack, smack, slurp"

This picture is just too cute! He just has the most adorable eyes!


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 6, 2007)

You know Katie, other than bonding, having two bunnies really isn't much more complicated than having one. Wiggles was thrilled to meet Bam-Bam and they are inseparable. I admit that with having the other pets, they have to wait their turn to come out and roam the house, but they are always snuggled together or playing so it doesn't make me feel so guilty. I feel worse for Dahlia when she is alone and they are roaming together. Lol. Just something to think about


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Wash, I love you. You are just too adorable!






Its sort of bittersweet looking at his pics- I so wish Simon could have stayed here with us and been his RO twin.

Oh and re: a girlfriend..just be careful with rexes/minirexes, for some reason they seem to be harder to bond, especially the girls. Just something Ive been noticing.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its sort of bittersweet looking at his pics- I so wish Simon could have stayed here with us and been his RO twin.
> 
> Oh and re: a girlfriend..just be careful with rexes/minirexes, for some reason they seem to be harder to bond, especially the girls. Just something Ive been noticing.



RIP poor Simon, but at least he had someone to TRY to keep him instead of what had been happening before then, at least there was someone to care about him.

And thank you for the warning Haley! My boyfriend keeps whining that he wants "a tiny bunny" so we'll probably bring home a little dwarfy if we end up getting one.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 8, 2007)

I love those facial expressions he was making! They should be made into emoticons.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 8, 2007)

lol, that is a FANTASTIC idea! You can make your own emoticons for MSN 

haha, what a hoot!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 10, 2007)

I did a naughty thing and looked at the animal control website for the bunnies (they ALWAYS have rabbits in, it's the saddest thing ever ) and I saw somebun beautiful! look at this little darling:






I think she's beautiful and I would love to have her, even though I won't be able to. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to come with me to animal control tomorrow to have a look at her and inquire about volunteering with the bunnies there, that way if somebun who would get along perfectly with Wash comes in I can make arrangements to get them fostered out until I can take them in...





GAH SHE'S SOOO PRETTY *tweak tweak*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

New pictures, I think there are some really good ones in this batch!





















the demon is coming to get yoooou!































More coming in a second...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

pet meeee!









































while he was downstairs today we had our first DBF (of downstairs) I think all the time he's spending down here is getting him more comfortable with the other animals! He got up once I did I demonstration to my Mom of what a DBF looked like, complete with uber loud flop 
















Wash thought my apple cider was delicious!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

wow, no love for the Wash bunny


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2007)

aww I love Wash boy! Its just not fair that so much dutch cuteness is so far away...

He is one of my favoriteRO bunnies who's not my own (....yet anyway ). He has that round nose/face thats very similar to my Max.

I love this one:







Give hima big kiss from me on that cute little nose :big kiss:


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh and Ive been meaning to ask: Where did he get his name? Its not a "Firefly" reference is it??


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh and Ive been meaning to ask: Where did he get his name? Its not a "Firefly" reference is it??


It totally is


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww that makes me love him even more! Thats one of my favorite series/movies


----------



## monklover (Nov 18, 2007)

Awww Wash is so cute! I love the picture where his mouth is wide open! I think you should definetly get Wash a friend!!:inlove:

Megan


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 18, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Give hima big kiss from me on that cute little nose :big kiss:


I'll see what I can do, I tried to smooch him yesterday and he bit my nose


----------



## monklover (Nov 19, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Give hima big kiss from me on that cute little nose :big kiss:
> ...


Not Wash that little angel! :innocent


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 19, 2007)

hahahahaha he is such a crack up! What a face! He pulls so many funny expressions I love it! More photos please! 
What a character


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 20, 2007)

He is such an angel, and I can see his huge personality shining through these pics!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 20, 2007)

Wash says thank you for the lovely comments! And I say he's due for many photo shots this week!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Loved the photos. :] Can't wait for more!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 20, 2007)

I took Wash out in the snow today! He LOVED it and I have some great pictures to upload when I get back from basketball tonight (we're going to the great alaska shoot out)!


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2007)

Ooh Wash the snow bunny! I cant wait :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 21, 2007)

So I brought Wash out in the snow today and at first he was rather unsure about this whole white stuff...






Then he got over his uncertaintity, and peed in the snow...






This is weird, says the bunny






So he hid under the chair I brought out for myself











Then he decided to explore this weird white concoction






And then dug the crap out of it






then tried to flick it off his feet






I guess this stuff is okay, says Wash






I'm even cuter in the snow!






*wink* for all the ladies in love with Wash






Do you think they'll like that picture mom?






Then he decided to eat his own yellow snow :shock:






Even when I'm outside these stupid black things are in the way!






Glamor Shot!






The original and trademarked Wash sneer






I think it's too cute when he spreads his toes like this





















*dig dig dig*






*dig dig munch*






I think I'll definately need to take him out in the snow again! He seemed to really like it once he got used to it and I got to see lots of bunny binkies!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 21, 2007)

oops, double post!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are awesome. It's pretty wicked how he spreads his toes like that. 



I hope we get some snow here this winter. We had a tiny bit last year, but not enough for any cool pictures, and they didn't seem interested in going outside anyway.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 21, 2007)

Wash LOVES digging at stuff, so I figured he'd have some fun in the snow. He didn't like the wet paw stuff when he came back in though, I had to dry off his feet so that he would stop nipping me 

a short video:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 21, 2007)

AAWWW! Thats cute.

It must be nice for Wash to be able to play outside, then come back into his cozy house! Best of both worlds :biggrin2:!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 21, 2007)

so buns enjoy the snow? hmm, when we get some i will have to let fred and shadow enjoy it!


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2007)

Such a cute little snow bunny!

For anyone wanting to try snow--a good trick (courtesy of soooska) is to buy a big tupperware bin and fill it with snow, thus bringing the outside in! We do this in the winter so they can play without being so cold. Its great for digging too!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 21, 2007)

*These pictures are great! Wash sure looks like he had fun. You have way more snow than us! I wish I could take my buns out, Wash is so cute in the snow!*

*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 22, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *These pictures are great! Wash sure looks like he had fun. You have way more snow than us! I wish I could take my buns out, Wash is so cute in the snow!*
> 
> *~Diana*


It got warmer yesterday evening and today and most of our snow melted Last year we had snow from Halloween until march or april...global warming anyone?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 23, 2007)

Wash looked like he had a great time!!!

I can't wait to take Macey out in it this year. I bet she'll like it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 27, 2007)

More Pictures! None in the snow though, seems like no matter how much snow we get one day it will all be melted the next 

Wash has been letting us trance him a little lately, I've been working on it with him because I've been getting more and more paranoid about something happening to him.






















Then I decided that Wash should meet Duke, so I picked Wash up and ploped him down on the sleeping Duke, I swear he is the most laidback dog I've ever met, he might as well be a furry potato.









































Then he hopped off of duke and over to my lap











Then he hopped back on Duke





















And here are some pictures of my boyfriend cuddling Wash


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are great pics! :biggrin2:

*jackie


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 27, 2007)

*LOL, poor Duke. He's all like "oh the things I have to put up with."*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 28, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *LOL, poor Duke. He's all like "oh the things I have to put up with."*


lol, if you knew duke you'd know he was saying "baroo? oookaaaay. zzzzz"


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

I was thinking "poor duke" as well. But I guess if he is just that type of take anything dog, then "how cute!"

All these snow pictures make me long for some snow. I bet Tulla would love to dig in it. She is a big digger.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 28, 2007)

I let Wash and Duke poke at each other again today and Duke licked Wash right up the face! Wash was completely disgusted he spent about and hour washing his face. He also left behind two cecals, which concerns me a little...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 5, 2007)

Some pictures from the photo shoot of Wash bunnies!





















and into the black and white:









































I made him angry...






And here's a funny video of what Wash does with his favorite toy - the tissue box!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Great pictures! Wash is so cute! LOL at the tissue box, silly guy.*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I finished my very last final yesterday so my winter break has begun! That means more time to spend with Wash! Here are some pictures:
















































I'm going to try and get some Christmas photos of Wash today, we'll see how many people end up maimed


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on finishing your finals! :highfive:

I got one done today, 2 more to go...then I get to come home at a decent hr! :dancingorig:

Wash is soooo freakin' adorable!


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Katie, when is Wash coming to live with me? Hes so freakin cute I cant stand it. He must be part of my Dutch army!

This is so cute:






Did you noticed they have the same markings?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Holiday - Merry Christmas - Cheerful Solstice - Insert your holiday here


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 20, 2007)

*How cute! You can put that present under my tree anytime. :biggrin2:*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 20, 2007)

Wash is such a cute boy! He has THE most irrestistable nose. Both my buns have had brown noses, but I love how white noses are all pink:inlove: It looks like you got your camera figured out, not as many "fuzzy" pictures. I love the ones of his nose. Rory hasn't experienced snow yet, I suppose I could have brought him outside a couple weeks ago when it was in the 20s, but today it's 40 below! Tomorrow night I'm going to bring a container of snow in for him to play in. Have you done that with Wash yet?

Are you going to be able to get him a friend? I'm looking forward to getting Ror a friend, too. Paul and I really like mini rexes, but it does seem like I've read in several places that rexes are harder to bond. Especially girls, like someone else mentioned :? How many bunnies does Karan have? Many girls? I will most likely adopt our new bunny from her rescue, one in Wasilla or the Fairbanks shelter that Rory came from if the right bunny comes in.

Also, what exactly do you use to support the levels in his cage? I'm planning how to make Rory's great big cage and want to have two levels in addition to the floor. I want to make a cage just like Sophie and Apollo's cage.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Umm....I want!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Umm....I want!!! :biggrin2:


Me too!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 21, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Rory hasn't experienced snow yet, I suppose I could have brought him outside a couple weeks ago when it was in the 20s, but today it's 40 below! Tomorrow night I'm going to bring a container of snow in for him to play in. Have you done that with Wash yet?
> 
> Are you going to be able to get him a friend? Especially girls, like someone else mentioned :? How many bunnies does Karan have? Many girls? I will most likely adopt our new bunny from her rescue, one in Wasilla or the Fairbanks shelter that Rory came from if the right bunny comes in.
> 
> Also, what exactly do you use to support the levels in his cage? I'm planning how to make Rory's great big cage and want to have two levels in addition to the floor. I want to make a cage just like Sophie and Apollo's cage.



It is definately too cold in fairbanks My family and I are driving down there to see hockey on the...28th I think (my dad thoughta road trip would be fun). I haven't brought any snow in, but I might do that today. I'm not comfortable with bringing Wash out in single digit weather. 

I'm hoping to talk to my parents about getting another rabbit today, I did really well in my first semester at college (3 A's and 2 C's) so it might happen. The little girl I was oh-ing at is still at Anchorage Animal Control and adoption there is only $5, so if I get my room cleaned and everything set up it would be pretty easy to incorporate the cutie into my life. I'm not sure how many females Karen has, but I do know that she is ALWAYS full of rabbits Last time I was there she had just rescued a femaleEnglish Spot from a lady who thought that hay was a treat, I would this she would be a lot healthier by now. I think best bet is just to e-mail her.

Right now I just have some nic grids supporting the 3 long shelf and nothing on the shorter one, so far it's working just fine. Some people use dowels underneath the shelf and there are some shelf brace support things that you can get at places like home depot.



Haley and Thumpers_Mom - you'd have to end up in Alaska sometime then maybe would could work out a transaction :biggrin2:*cough*basil and max*cough*


----------



## Evey (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, I can't believe I haven't seen your blog yet...very cute!!

So, I was also a bit freaked out to see some pics because...

A. I also have a dutch that looks a lot like Wash

B. I, too, have an English Springer Spaniel

C. We have the same "jean" couch in our house! 

hahaha, I thought that was cool 

-Kathy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 23, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *


> Hey, I can't believe I haven't seen your blog yet...very cute!!
> 
> So, I was also a bit freaked out to see some pics because...
> 
> ...


lol! We're like dopplegangers!


----------



## Evey (Dec 25, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey, I can't believe I haven't seen your blog yet...very cute!!
> ...


lol, I wonder what else we have in common...


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Wash is such a cutie! When can we expect more pictures?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

I just took some today, so I'll probably upload tomorrow


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay!
Now, when can I expect Wash to arrive at my house?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

Whenever he learns how to drive


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm free Saturday.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll make sure to let him know


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

...and... I know how to drive! 

Fiona & Timmy are loading up their carriers. They want to know how long it takes to drive to Alaska.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

depends on whether you go through Canada or take a ferry and how often you get lost


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Have no fear Wash! I have good navigational skills... north & east, right...

I'm coming and you can winter down south in Sunny Southern California!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, I will be posting pictures later today once I get off my lazy but and go get the camera, but first it's story time. Everyone gather 'round and make sure you sit criss-cross-applesauce!



I have been talking about getting another rabbit (as a friend for Wash) for a while. I think it would be the best thing for Wash because he is getting more and more desperete for attention the view times I am home during school. The only problem was asking my parents if I could bring another animal into the house (I already have a bunny and a boyfriend ) So I thought to myself "Katie, that's easy, just make sure you get really good grades and Dad will be so surprised that he'll HAVE to get you another bunny!" The reason I thought this would work is because I was a f-d-c student in high school. So my first semester in college I pulled in three A's and two C's with a 3.2 semester gpa. Dad was impressed, so now just to work up the courage to ask him.



If you look a few entries back in here you'll see me freaking out about a brown bunny that was at animal control. She was still there when my grades came in and I was so nervous that she would dissapear because SHE was the one I wanted for Wash, but to make sure I went to animal control with my boyfriend on the pretense of getting a volunteer application (which I actually wanted) and then asked to see the bunnies. I held her and she just cuddled right up to me and was so good about being held! Now I wanted her all the more. I started dropping really obvious hints to my Dad and finally he said "we'll talk about it" The short version of that conversation was "I'm not sure about this yet, but I'm leaning toward Yes"



The day after this talk the brown bunny dissapeared from animal controls listing. I went there to drop off my paper work and asked the desk staff if they knew where the bunnies had gone (all 3 they had dissapeared at the same time) The lady at the front desk said she had just updated about the rabbits and maybe she had done it incorrectly. So I get home and, of course, check right away. They have 2 NEW rabbits in, so I think there was a misunderstanding between myself and the desk lady. My last hope is to e-mail our local rabbit rescue lady and ask if she knew what happened. I thought it was possible that she had taken them home with her since she volunteers with them at animal control. 



I e-mailed her and just got a response back today. She knows where ALL the bunnies are and is so thrilled that I am thinking of adopting the girl. :biggrin2:I did a little glee dance when I heard. My Dad is asking me to check if she is sayed, because he knows I really want this girl and she'll dissapear if we take to long.



All I can say about this whole thing is that it is AMAZING that she has been here all this time, it's starting to feel like something bigger than me has a hand in this or I have been having REALLY good luck which is so unlike me.

end of story for now!


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin2:Yeah i hoep you get her thats fantastic news inkbouce::highfive:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2008)

Katie, I'm so happy for you and Wash! I'll be hoping as hard as I can that your dad says "yes"! I can't wait to see a picture of the little girl. Please keep us updated. Rory has a new little friend, too. We need another bunny of the north!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 10, 2008)

Bunny Pictures! Not all that many because he made me pet him until my arm fell off, everytime I would stop he nipped me and shoved his head under my hand 











































































































I guess I should have said not AS many


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

I can see that he's really excited about migrating down south to visit me. 
I like his Swedish fish box.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 11, 2008)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I can see that he's really excited about migrating down south to visit me.
> I like his Swedish fish box.




I think he'd miss the snow if he were with you 

lol, thank you, it was just a box they put stuff in at Costco and since I get first pick of all the boxes in the house I grabed it 


*edited* to add that there are snow bunny pictures coming soon!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 12, 2008)

Wash got to go in the snow yesterday - he had fun, but was kind of a butt. He bit me hard enough to leave marks when I tried to bring him back in because I was cold 
























































Wash saw my mom inside through the window and started begging for craisens you can tell what he gets from mom all the time











*GLARE*


----------



## polly (Jan 12, 2008)

They are adorable he really loves the snow then :biggrin2:I love the pic with him begging your mum for craisons through the window thats gorgeous


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's some pictures I took of Wash and I fora blog/self bio thingI had to do for one of my classes












Enjoy!





(but not too much )


----------



## magic_girl (Jan 16, 2008)

your bunny is too cute:headflick:and love the pic's


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 20, 2008)

so... I'm taking a photography class at school, it's a film class, not digital. So I've been learning a lot in the past few days and have started my first assignment which is an action shot. Of course I started by taking two rolls of film of Wash, even though I'm only supposed to bring one to class. We'll see how those pictures turned out - I'll scan them in once we develope them...

Just thought I'd share my glee


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats awesome! My boyfriend is taking a black and white photo class and he's really excited. Im sure he's going to take lots of pics of the bunnies.

I missed your snow photos- they are so cute! This is my favorite:






"Im a leaf on the wind, watch how I soar" :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 20, 2008)

Just found this photo I had meant to post:

This is from the drive back from Fairbanks, it was uber-duber cold outside so our windows frosted over on the inside and I thought one of the patterns looked like a rabbit:






If you can't see it I outlined it here:


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2008)

I see it if I turn my head to the left!

How is my Wash boy? :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 24, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> How is my Wash boy? :biggrin2:




He's doing pretty well, grumpy because mom's not home as much



On an Alaska note a language died this week. The last person who spoke the Eyak language died this week, she was 89. Eyak was an Alaska native language and I'm pretty bothered that everyone I've talked to is more concerned about heath dying than a fricking language.


PS I got my glasses


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow thats interesting about the language- you think she would have taught someone?! lol


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 26, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow thats interesting about the language- you think she would have taught someone?! lol


She tried, there are linguists that can speak it still, but they aren't fluent and it is my understanding that her kids/grandkids weren't up to learning it...could have misheard though - hope I did...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 30, 2008)

I HAVE THE GO TO GET ANOTHER BUNNY!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!



GLEE!!!!

:bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? How awesome!

First I want to say that I love photos of bunnies playing and just being bunnies... they always make me smile! Wash is SO adorable and in the snow he's so cute! This picture made me laugh out loud..... talk about a FROZEN meatloaf!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Really? How awesome!
> 
> First I want to say that I love photos of bunnies playing and just being bunnies... they always make me smile! Wash is SO adorable and in the snow he's so cute! This picture made me laugh out loud..... talk about a FROZEN meatloaf!!!



Yes really!

lol, he was actually plowing his face into the snow that was the day where he bit me when I tried to bring him inside to warm up...crazy bugger!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

Pictures!

First here are the two prints I've made from my black and white photography class, I'll be making more soon:











Now we have some playing bunny pictures from the digital:

I got Wash some awesome new toys that I saw in the bird section at my feed store


































































That's all for now, there'll probably be more this weekend, but now for a Katie update because I need someplace to blather.

I've been looking into art schools because I'm now considering going after a photography degree. So far the art institute of seattle has responded to my inquiries and I am going to an 'open house' question asking parade on saturday. I talked to one of their representatives on the phone but it was justa sales pitch and I didn't really learn all that much about student life on campus. AI does work really hard to get graduates hired which is an awesome thing. I've also contacted Brookes insitute in Santa Barbara, Acadamy of art university in San Fransisco, and Savannah College of Art and Design in Savannah/atlanta georgia. Brookes specialized specifically in photography so they have all sorts of cool stuff but Savannah looks really nice too.I'm not even sure if this is what I actually want to do, but at the moment it's my best bet. I'm thinking I might get a teaching certificate from UAA and a bachlers or masters in photography and start with a photo career and go into teaching after a while or have it there as a back up plan since it's something I'm intereasted in. My life is jam packed full of craziness and I'm slowly starting to buckle under the preassure of everything...not a good thing considering it's only the third or fourth week of the term :shock:



Kay, I'm done blathering...you can all go home now


----------



## myLoki (Feb 6, 2008)

YAY! WASHY PICTURES! Love the new toys! Awesome pics! I wish I could tell you I had it all figured out, but words are just words. In reality, I'm flying blind as well.

Here's to us and a safe landing! :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> YAY! WASHY PICTURES! Love the new toys! Awesome pics! I wish I could tell you I had it all figured out, but words are just words. In reality, I'm flying blind as well.
> 
> Here's to us and a safe landing! :biggrin2:
> 
> ...


:toastingbunscheers!


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2008)

Must have Wash! I cant resist any longer :biggrin2:Find a school in Michigan so Wash can come stay with me 

Love the black and whites- my boyfriend is taking b&w photography as well and learning to use the dark room so Im hoping for some good bunny pics of my kids soon


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2008)

Those toys look awesome! I should check around the feed store here, Rory loves those willow balls. I swear, in the first picture of Wash dropping the ball, he has a huge grin on his face! He's so adorable... Looks like he really has to go potty in the litter box picture  I love the pictures you took for your class, too!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

lol, you can't have him he's been being snuggly lately, it's weird...

Is your boyfriend having fun with his class? It's pretty cool once you get a general idea of what you're doing


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Those toys look awesome! I should check around the feed store here, Rory loves those willow balls. I swear, in the first picture of Wash dropping the ball, he has a huge grin on his face! He's so adorable... Looks like he really has to go potty in the litter box picture  I love the pictures you took for your class, too!



If you can't find them at your feed store I can send some to you! I found them at Alaska Mill and Feed in the bird section.



I've heard it's -50 in Fairbanks...you still have all your limbs accounted for?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Those are awesome pics. Wash is truly wonderful with his expressions! :biggrin2:

Good luck in your search for your career...it can be difficult but you can do it! :bunnydance:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 8, 2008)

Katie, how much did the toys cost? I want to buy my buns a bunch of new toys once I get a new job! Hopefully that will be soon (had an interview yesterday). Rory adores willow balls and I know he'd go crazy for the toy that looks like a bunch of broom straws bundled together. The reason I know this is that the other day Rory found the broom and chewed a bunch of the straws off! It has plastic straws too so I think he'd like a wooden one even more. What are the ones that look like sugar cane? I'd also like to donate a bunch of toys to the local animal shelter for the few bunnies they do get in. 

Oh and I think the picture of Wash crouching in the snow is so funny, to me he looks like a lioness laying in wait for the perfect moment to catch his prey! Which doesn't seem to be completely off base since he apparently bit you right afterwards


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly each bag was 4.50 3 willow balls in one and the 2 of each in the other bag. I'm not sure what the brown ones are I haven't let Wash have one yet...I figured if they were safe for birds it should be safe for bunnies, but I still wanted to be there for a while after he played with one just to make sure. 

Good luck with the new job!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

Wash has some cool toys! I know Sparky and Scooter would covet them.

You should come to Savannah.....you would only be 3 hours from me Z(and the weather is nice!).


----------



## trailsend (Feb 17, 2008)

Really enjoyed your blog Wash is too cute - you take GREAT pictures. Love the black & whites you did. We are shopping via very LONG distance for a house in Tok - and trying to figure out how we are going to move all our critters 5,000 miles away


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 19, 2008)

Howdy Hey Neighbors! Here are some pictures of Wash and then I'm going to blather some more

















I learned a new trick with my flash - if you put a piece of masking tape over the bulb place it really mellows it out and makes it look nicer:

With Masking Tape:
















Without Masking Tape:














Mk, now time for some Katie blather:

number 1: I am fairly certain I'm going to get a teaching certificat at UAA (where I'm going now) and then transfer to an art school and get some sort of degree in photography the more I think about it the more it seems like the right idea.

number 2: I've noticed that I've kind of been losing touch with what is really important to me or what I should take notice of and I really want to thank everyone on the forum for helping me keep that in mind. (here come the mushy part) I honestly love this forum and most of the people on it. There are so many people on here who are so amazing. I'm ot just talking about people like Randy and Peg, but people who just mean a lot to me on a personal level, not just a bunny/knowledge level, like Haley and Shiloh and Diana and so many more. I just want to say thanks to you guys because you're awesome and you help remind me what I really should be paying attention to. :hug:you guys rock my world!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 19, 2008)

I love Washy Washerss! He looks like such a playful bun. I wish mine would be atleast half as playful as he is.


I want to try your masking tape idea. Sounds great, because the flash always bugs me on my camera.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 19, 2008)

I totally forgot to do a Stewette update! Silly Me!

she is 'on hold' for me :biggrin2:and I've invited her foster mom person over in 2 weeks with Stewette so that she can do a house check if she would like (and that gives me time to get my room clean :whistling)

Sooo in about 2 weeks time I will have another bunny and Wash will want to kill me even more than he does now!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 21, 2008)

*sigh* Katie is freaking out again. I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to pay for the spay. I got an estimate from my vet $194 (inluding meds and such) ad $50 for a pre-surgery check-up. I was going to get it done at the SPCA, but that date has already come and gone. My dad agreed to pay the $40-80 dollars, I don't think I'll be able to convince him to give me more than that. So I have to figure out a way to earn some money...not sure what I'm going to do... :?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 21, 2008)

Pictures!






Disgust - you can feel it through the monitor





























































Wash's ear seems to be feeling better, tomorrow is the last day he gets medicine. He's not scratching it as much and I haven't seen an head shakes or any tilting/falling over while he's sleeping


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

This one is the Haley shot:


























His eyes look sooo creepy:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Katie! Long time no chat.*

*I love the new Wash pics. The one with the tongue is too funny! *


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Hey Katie! Long time no chat.*
> 
> *I love the new Wash pics. The one with the tongue is too funny! *


Hey you! How's it hanging? Any progress on the bonding front or is it still stop and go?


----------



## Evey (Feb 27, 2008)

Wash is too cute!

I love how he plays with his toys...my rabbits hardly ever play with theirs, lol! 

It seriously freaks me out at how much he looks like Duchess sometimes!

-Kathy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

*Evey wrote: *


> Wash is too cute!
> 
> I love how he plays with his toys...my rabbits hardly ever play with theirs, lol!
> 
> ...


The dopplegangers! Honsetly for most of those pictures I annoyed him into playing with stuff  I just poke him with something or roll something at him over and over again until he finally gets frustrated and starts throwing stuff around!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

I love that Rabbit! He's so pretty! and looks so playful!


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2008)

:big kiss:Give that nose a kiss from me, Katie. I love you Wash!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> :big kiss:Give that nose a kiss from me, Katie. I love you Wash!


lol, only if you pay for the facial reconstruction! I'll give him some pets or banana from you instead


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 27, 2008)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> lol, only if you pay for the facial reconstruction! I'll give him some pets or banana from you instead



You've got one of those too huh? Thumper is the same way!:foreheadsmack:

Honestly though, Wash is such a good looking bun. I love all the pics! :bunnydance:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2008)

Katie, Wash would be horrified to know that I secretly call him WishaWasha. He's so adorable! Are his big old ears all better now? Poor boy. The picture of him sticking out his tongue and then washing his face made me laugh, they look like he was temporarily demon possessed. You do call him the Demon Bunny though, so is that just his true self shining through? :biggrin2:

Guess what! Paul and I are going down to Anchorage in a week! We're driving down on Sunday (I think March 9th) and driving back to Fbx on Wednesday or Thursday! May we have the honor of meeting you and Wash? Also, Tallulah is coming too so you can meet her! Rory's staying home with the bunny sitter, but I'm all paranoid about Tallulah having more health issues while I'm gone so she's coming along.

Also, that was sweet what you wrote about less "popular" members meaning a lot to you, myself included  I saw when you wrote it but was in a hurry and didn't type right away, but I do stay up to date on Wash's blog!

Hope you and your booger bun are having a good day! Tell him he'll LOVE living at my house and to pack his bags.


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2008)

I have to say Im always quite shocked when you mention that our Wash is not a lover boy! Looks can be deceiving because he looks so fun and playful and snuggly! Maybe he's just saving all that love for when you bring him to stay with me? 

Has he ever been snuggly? Im so surprised since he's a neutered single bunny..

Hes still the most adorable dutchon the forum


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 2, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Guess what! Paul and I are going down to Anchorage in a week! We're driving down on Sunday (I think March 9th) and driving back to Fbx on Wednesday or Thursday! May we have the honor of meeting you and Wash? Also, Tallulah is coming too so you can meet her! Rory's staying home with the bunny sitter, but I'm all paranoid about Tallulah having more health issues while I'm gone so she's coming along.



lol, I'm leaving town that day! Man, that bites I would love to meet you guys!

Wash's ear seems to feel a lot better, thank you for asking


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 2, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Has he ever been snuggly? Im so surprised since he's a neutered single bunny..
> 
> Hes still the most adorable dutchon the forum



I think Max and Basil have that spot!

He will put up with me snuggling every once a while and he loves pets, but he's not a sit-in-your-lap bunny.

And he's not a single bunny anymore! http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32534&forum_id=1


----------

